# Tica Reels.. SF 5000 Dolphin or SE5000 Spinning Dolphin



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

which one makes the best Distance Surf Spinning? Is there a difference?


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

i think the se has a lower gear ratio compared to the sf


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Spinning reels are bad luck. I heard a rumor that they'll make your rod break in half...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Funny Guy!!! I will not totally turn my back on spinning gear... I enjoy them better at night!!!




Surf Fish said:


> Spinning reels are bad luck. I heard a rumor that they'll make your rod break in half...


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> which one makes the best Distance Surf Spinning? Is there a difference?


They are the same reels....only cosmetic differences......... you might as well get the 10000....much larger capacity spoool........

5000- 8-310|12-275|14-240 
10000- 25-285|30-235|35-200


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Tica Dolphin*

They are not the same reels....the SF has 5.2 gear ratio......the SE has 4.1 ratio.......


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I have the SE10000 and love it. Casts great, well built reel for the money.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

dsurf said:


> They are not the same reels....the SF has 5.2 gear ratio......the SE has 4.1 ratio.......


From tica's website.... i checked my two SF10000 and the say 5.2..... so guess thats correct....dont surprise me that ticas website is wrong

*DOLPHIN SF series SF4000 *NEW 

13 pcs precision ball bearings.
Aluminum spool.
Anti-twist line roller, titanium plated.
Computer designed balanced rotor to minimize vibration.
Click sounded drag knob.
Instant anti-reverse.
Mini bearing inside of line roller.
Right / left interchangeable handle.
Worm shaft system.
Special design prevents line from gathering under the spool without sacrificing casting.
85 mm extra long arm of handle, supports you easy and simple operation while retrieving.
Coiled bail spring.
Power drive gear equipped for higher strength and better smoothness (for the species with gear ratio *4.1:*1). 

*Dolphin SE Series*
13 pcs precision ball bearings.
Aluminum spool.
Anti-twist line roller, titanium plated.
Computer designed balanced rotor to minimize vibration.
Click sounded drag knob.
Instant anti-reverse.
Mini bearing inside of line roller.
Right / left interchangeable handle.
Worm shaft system.
Special design prevents line from gathering under the spool without sacrificing casting.
85 mm extra long arm of handle, supports you easy and simple operation while retrieving.
Coiled bail spring.
Power drive gear equipped for higher strength and better smoothness (for the species with gear ratio *4.1:1).*


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The gear ratios are different, which affects retrieve rate and torque, but the frame and spool of the SE and the SF are the same, so there should be no difference when it comes to distance.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

USEF,,,You lost,Give up, SF has Higher Ratio Than The Se .Research before you post


----------

